# those with twins please recall....flutters!!!



## toomanyboys

hi girls...just dipping in to see how many of you can recal when you felt flutters in your uterus not intestines but literally in your utrus area....and how soon???those with more than one child will know what it feels like to feel flutters......

can you recall anything in your uterus area at around 7 weeks? i am in my 7th week am 6 weeks and 4 days. but i am definately sure i felt flutters...(not baby's kicks or movement ...more so movemnt of the uterus....)

it is that feeling of little bubbles suddely pulsating away in a particular place like a butterlfy flapping its wings effect. 

would be interesting to read whn you felt your twin flutter!


----------



## mrsmccosley

from what i can remember i think the earliest i felt anything was at about 13 weeks. i am now 23 and 2 days and they move SO MUCH


----------



## luca123

I know that I definitely felt something before 12 weeks with the twins but I can't remember exactly how early


----------



## lizziedripping

Definitely felt flutters at 12wks with the twins, 15wks with my singletons :) x


----------



## arj

Nothing at all till at least 15-16 weeks. Proper definite 'somethings' at 17+4 and then actual kicks in the 18's


----------



## Deethehippy

I am sure i have felt very faint flutterings for a few days now :thumbup: 
Maybe with twins you can feel earlier? Or just subsequent pregnancies? 
I'm sure it is them though!


----------



## beckyboo1980

I was prob 13/14 weeks when i felt first flutters. Were stonking great kicks before I knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## Mea

I was pretty sure I felt flutters at 11 weeks.


----------



## toomanyboys

well i had a scan at 6w6d and there were 2 sacs one with a baby and the other with no baby. the one with no baby the tech said looks like it is collapesed and will be reabsorbed....so my intuition was just a little bit right...lol....however having said that i do feel flutters already....if i press on my tummy it almost feels like the uterus is moving so i get that pulsating flutter which moves away from where i apply the pressure.....

i suppose i am just so in tune with my body.....i can feel the tiniest of things....lol...

i would have so loved to have twins ans there is still little part of me that says there maybe a little chance i go in 3 weeks time (i will 10w3d) and i will be told there are two...but i did my research and the chances of vanishing twin reappearing is highly unlikely..probably almost 1 in a 10000 chance.....

would be interesting to know if someone was told the same and then went back to find another baby. i also got a bit worried but when you get your scan done you become tongue tied.....i would have asked about the yolk sac which i thought in my scan looked quite big....i came hope and did a it of research and although identical twins mono mono i think can share a single yolk sac, most cases of an enlarged yolk sac indicate a problem...so i am quite anxious to see the next scan....

anyone had id twins sharing a single yolk sac....my baby looks like a blob...i tried to see if there was another one hiding but it was difficult to even make out the one....as it kept dissapearing and reappearing....

i suppose it is only wishful thinking.....anyway won't hog your section much longer.....wish you all a very H&H 9 months and let you know your are truly blessed to have two or more in one go....:)...god bless


----------



## _Vicky_

I felt nothing for ages and ages about 17 weeks I think (first pg and I WAS tiny then too)


----------

